# Books that have inspired you + your life



## Bombsii (Sep 18, 2008)

books that have affected your life, I must say a few have influenced my writing style enormously.(I want to be a writer when I grow up you know)

Here are the main books:
Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitchhiker's_Guide_to_the_Galaxy_(book)
taught ,me to go looser with my writing and have fun.

Darren Shan-Demonata Series:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demonata
Pretty much everything, including bonds and good story arcs, also the gory and fighting aspect of books

The Shapeshifter Series:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shapeshifter
Taught me to give characters all great bonds and emotions, making them seem real.

Torchwood-Another Life:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Another_Life_(Torchwood)
Gave me a certain edge to stories.

Darren Shan -The Vampire Saga
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Saga_of_Darren_Shan
I have always been good at writing, but this really got me into writing, Darren Shan I don't know whats going up there in that brain of yours but its flippin awesome!

What books inspire you?


----------



## IcySapphire (Sep 18, 2008)

The Wheel of Time series-description
The Dragonriders of Pern-Characters and how to describe without going overboard (The Lord of the Rings and The Wheel of Time are guilty of this)
Song of the Lioness Quartet-Character development and how to make a great plot.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 18, 2008)

the lord of the rings
brave new world
the collector
one flew over the cuckoo's nest

i also remember the remains of the day being a pretty amazing book


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 18, 2008)

Eragon: Showed me what not to do when making a fictional world.

Harry Potter series: Showed me how to fully develop a powerful character without becoming a Mary-Sue.

Dragonlance: New Adventures series: Taught me how to create a scene without overdoing it.

Once Upon a Marigold: Taught me how to create a story with different viewpoints without being repetitive.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 18, 2008)

Altmer said:


> one flew over the cuckoo's nest


Simply amazing.

Harry Turtledove's books: Shaped my writing style today, and I suppose helped get me into war novels.

Harry Potter: At this point I don't really like the series (probably that I think I've outgrown it), but I have to credit it for helping me expand my creativity as a child, and formed my writing style back in the day. I can also say that I really don't like coming of age stories now. :P

1984 and Animal Farm: Political cynicism.

Homage to Catalonia: I got somewhat similiar stuff out of this as 1984 and Animal Farm, but this book is so much... more. Definitely got me into those anti-war war films, and generally turned me into an anti-war sort of person. And I stopped being a full-blown socialist. :P

A Series of Unfortunate Events: I have no clue where to start here, but this definitely did something to me. Maybe I'm just a whole lot snarkier.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 19, 2008)

Wicked :D

Because not only do I spend about 30% of my life reading fanfiction and more listening to music from the musical it inspired, it's a brilliant twist on such a traditionally black-and-white story where good and evil are set in stone, and if nothing else it's a reminder that nothing's ever that simple.

To Kill a Mockingbird will always stay with me, less because it's a story of racism and hypocrisy but more because it's about childhood, coming-of-age and loss of innocence.
Lord of the Flies is a pretty stunning piece about human nature, but I don't know if I'd call it inspirational. 

And pretty much all of Jodi Picoult's books stay with me long after I finish reading them because they're almost always about personal stories of controversial issues; being used as a saviour-sibling, being on death row, being driven to carry out a school shooting and all sorts. 

More when I can think of them.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 19, 2008)

> Eragon: Showed me what not to do when making a fictional world.


you can probably just leave it at "showed me what not to do".

wait wait, he referenced Earthsea once. never mind.


----------



## Bombsii (Sep 19, 2008)

cool nice opinions, I agree with the Eragon one, i must ADMIT.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Sep 28, 2008)

Recently I read a book called You Don't Know Me by David Klass. This book inspired me to describe my characters and settings in different ways, since it's written in such a different style from what I normally read.

Pretty much everything written by Garth Nix inspires me, as well. ^^ His books have shown me that it's possible to twist pretty much anything and end up with your own unique idea for a character, a plot, a world. Plus his books are amazing. <3

Books like Inkheart by Cornelia Funke that have a lot of characters and different plot elements inspire me as well, because I feel like one day I'll be able to write something complex like that with so many different elements to the story.


----------



## Diz (Sep 28, 2008)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Books like Inkheart by Cornelia Funke that have a lot of characters and different plot elements inspire me as well, because I feel like one day I'll be able to write something complex like that with so many different elements to the story.


Really thick fictional works have really influenced me. For better or for worse I don't know. 

This is rather off topic, but Inkdeath the third in the Inkheart books is coming out.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Sep 28, 2008)

_Ditto_ said:


> This is rather off topic, but Inkdeath the third in the Inkheart books is coming out.


I know; I'm so excited. ^^ It's going to be _awesome_. =D


----------



## foreign contaminant (Sep 28, 2008)

the perks of being a wallflower, persepolis, the great gatsby, and flowers for algernon are all books i consider to be important to me.


----------



## Retsu (Sep 29, 2008)

_Are You There, Vodka? It's Me, Chelsea_ by Chelsea Handler.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 29, 2008)

would it be terribly unromantic to say Programming Perl  :(


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 29, 2008)

Eevee said:


> would it be terribly unromantic to say Programming Perl  :(


who needs romance. actually now that I think of it The Selfish Gene is pretty damn high up, because it looks like I will end up studying biology because of it.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 29, 2008)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Recently I read a book called You Don't Know Me by David Klass. This book inspired me to describe my characters and settings in different ways, since it's written in such a different style from what I normally read.


I _loved_ that book. The narrative is very funny and original. <3 

I'm not inspired by books, really. I just enjoy them. :/


----------



## Retsu (Sep 29, 2008)

Ruby said:


> the guilt of not having read all the classics


Where does this come from?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 30, 2008)

~Trumpet of the Swan. I play the trumpet now, and am planning on signing up for the CU Honor Band that's starting in November. Plus I'm the only girl trumpet player that has ever been in our school district's band since I started back in fourth grade. As far as I know, anyway :P

~Encyclopedias. They're just _awesome_ :D

~Warriors because I can


----------



## Bombsii (Sep 30, 2008)

Yay the next Darren Shan book is out, FINALLY he takes like half a year to write them now...oh well, they're worth it... Unless its like the last book...


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 30, 2008)

> Yay the next Darren Shan book is out, FINALLY he takes like half a year to write them now...oh well, they're worth it... Unless its like the last book...


hahahahahaha

and also ha.

A Song of Ice and Fire fans have been waiting for the next book since 2004.


----------



## Ruby (Sep 30, 2008)

I am still waiting for Love's Labour's Won.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 30, 2008)

Ruby said:


> I am still waiting for Love's Labour's Won.


Did you not see The Shakespeare Code?


----------



## Ruby (Oct 1, 2008)

Wibbley wobbly timey wimey


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah what he said... ar least he didn't reverse the polarity of the neutron flow...

So i'm getting the next one, Wolf Island the last one was pretty bad I loved book 5 and 6 (need more like them) and book 2 was phenomenal or however you say it. book 1 and 3 were ok, Book 4 was boring, Book 7 just okay but it all kind of revolves around one event
hope this ones good...


----------



## Ayame (Oct 5, 2008)

The Giver and The Red Shoe. <3
Plus Harry Potter, but not on the same level.  It just made me a total nerd and got me into lots of fantasy.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 5, 2008)

Bloodline by Kate Cary.
That book is so good, though it's basically got a huge anticlimax.


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Oct 13, 2008)

A Series of Unfortuante Events - Just wow. This series inspired me to want to learn more, be a good student, and read a lot, as incredibly cheesy as that sounds. I want to reread this series so I can get good grades again. D:

The City of Ember - This book made me realize how incredibly lucky we are. Imagine if we had no sun, no moon, no stars...

Then there are other books that just made me think about... things. Like Gregor the Overlander.


----------

